

Ubuntu Mobile Running On Nokia N900, Installed Natively On The MicroSD Card - techvibe
http://www.mobilesider.com/topic/ubuntu-mobile-running-on-nokia-n900-installed-nat

======
chaosprophet
Neat, but I wonder how the battery would fare under a full fledged ubuntu
install.

~~~
sp332
Ubuntu already runs the tickless kernel. The default apps & drivers might not
be very efficient, but a few minutes with powertop should improve things to
"reasonable." <http://www.lesswatts.org/projects/powertop/>

------
maurycy
Next step: Ubuntu on microwave.

